# Firebox Door Gasket Emergency-ish



## pianov (Sep 4, 2016)

Plan is to smoke a bunch of baby-back pork ribs for daughter-in-law B-day today in my wood fired offset masonry smoker. I opened the steel door to my firebox and the door gasket fell off. I've got two questions:

First is a request for any suggestions for what to do today. There is quite a gap around the door - fire has been burning for about 90 minutes and with the door vents all closed down the temp is 350 F!

Second question is what to do in the long term after today's fire dies down. What is considered the best gasket material for a flat steel door that overlaps a flat steel frame? And what kind of adhesive to use?

I had the rope-type gasket on the door for the past year or two.

Thanks for any input!

Terry on Tampa Bay













IMG_0087.jpg



__ pianov
__ Jan 2, 2015


















IMG_0089.JPG



__ pianov
__ Jan 2, 2015


















IMG_0088.jpg



__ pianov
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2016)

Drill and pop rivet the gasket to the frame....    Wad up aluminum foil and pinch it to the door for a temp. gasket...


----------



## pianov (Sep 4, 2016)

I presume you suggest the aluminum foil trick as a temporary fix.

Rivet the gasket to the frame - is that a common method for permanent installation?

Thanks for your input. I'll go wad up some foil now!


----------



## pianov (Sep 4, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Drill and pop rivet the gasket to the frame....    Wad up aluminum foil and pinch it to the door for a temp. gasket...


Thanks Dave from Omak - you saved my day! Aluminum foil gasket works just fine - more-or-less stay in place and more-or-less seal the door. I'm able to throttle my fire down and have reasonable control of temperature. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2016)

PianoV said:


> I presume you suggest the aluminum foil trick as a temporary fix.
> 
> Rivet the gasket to the frame - is that a common method for permanent installation?
> 
> Thanks for your input. I'll go wad up some foil now!


Beats the U-Know-What out of having it fall off when you need it...   Better than silicone...  

Crunched up foil is like duct tape...  fixes everything....  almost..


----------

